# Figured out the sheep’s in Brunswick



## CCSAR22 (Nov 29, 2020)

My son and I took the kayaks out for the first time and started to dial in the sheepshead.


----------



## washercan4 (Dec 3, 2020)

That place looks like the sheepshead should be packed in there! What a great day on the water with your son. Those memories last a lifetime.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 3, 2020)

CCSAR22 said:


> My son and I took the kayaks out for the first time and started to dial in the sheepshead.




I'm doing this with my son asap.  What type and lb of line are you using and what types of rods.  I would think you would want a short stiff rod.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 3, 2020)

That is sooooo cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Railroader (Dec 3, 2020)

I had heard they'd walled up the docks and you could no longer get under there ...

Combat fishing at it's best...

Caught a 3O# Black Drum once while Sheepin' in the yak under there...


----------



## CCSAR22 (Dec 4, 2020)

washercan4 said:


> That place looks like the sheepshead should be packed in there! What a great day on the water with your son. Those memories last a lifetime.


It was a really fun day for sure.  Once we found them, it was pretty none stop.


----------



## CCSAR22 (Dec 4, 2020)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I'm doing this with my son asap.  What type and lb of line are you using and what types of rods.  I would think you would want a short stiff rod.


I was using hawg slayer rod with 15lb braid and 20 lb fluoro leader with a number 2 J hook.


----------



## CCSAR22 (Dec 4, 2020)

Railroader said:


> I had heard they'd walled up the docks and you could no longer get under there ...
> 
> Combat fishing at it's best...
> 
> Caught a 3O# Black Drum once while Sheepin' in the yak under there...


There were some cross members on there once the tide started to go down under one of the docks, but open for the most part.  
Can’t beat those kinda days!


----------



## CCSAR22 (Dec 4, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> That is sooooo cool. Thanks for sharing!


It was a blast!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 5, 2020)

CCSAR22 said:


> I was using hawg slayer rod with 15lb braid and 20 lb fluoro leader with a number 2 J hook.


Tks


----------



## Fletch_W (Dec 6, 2020)

I wasn't able to watch with volume, did you explain why you tear the claws off the fiddlers? I've never had one pinch me hard enough to cause pain. Cool video. I don't think I could do that first spot, I'm too claustrphobic. I've only caught sheeps over reefs in winter. I've seent them along pilings and walls and piers all the time, but am always rigged up for something else.


----------



## CCSAR22 (Dec 6, 2020)

Fletch_W said:


> I wasn't able to watch with volume, did you explain why you tear the claws off the fiddlers? I've never had one pinch me hard enough to cause pain. Cool video. I don't think I could do that first spot, I'm too claustrphobic. I've only caught sheeps over reefs in winter. I've seent them along pilings and walls and piers all the time, but am always rigged up for something else.


Yeah, I tear them off so they don’t punch me...happened once and man those things hurt.  Sheepshead are a blast to catch, so far my favorite saltwater fish.


----------



## Mr. Jimmy (Dec 11, 2020)

I have a 16’ stick steer Carolina Skiff with a 40 hp. Can anyone suggest a good boat ramp and place to get started fishing for Sheepshead in a boat this size in the Brunswick area? Can Fidler crabs be bought?
I’ve been fishing Steinhatchee but would like to try a new area.


----------



## CCSAR22 (Dec 13, 2020)

Mr. Jimmy said:


> I have a 16’ stick steer Carolina Skiff with a 40 hp. Can anyone suggest a good boat ramp and place to get started fishing for Sheepshead in a boat this size in the Brunswick area? Can Fidler crabs be bought?
> I’ve been fishing Steinhatchee but would like to try a new area.


This is a decent boat ramp.  I put in here with my kayak and seen some other small boats using it.  There are a couple bridges close too that should hold some sheepshead. I am new to fishing this area so I don’t know too much about it.


----------



## Mr. Jimmy (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I’ll give it a try.


----------



## zedex (Dec 18, 2020)

CCSAR22 said:


> This is a decent boat ramp.  I put in here with my kayak and seen some other small boats using it.  There are a couple bridges close too that should hold some sheepshead. I am new to fishing this area so I don’t know too much about it.



I had a 14ft Cobia with a Mariner 40 and I used that ramp often with that boat. Dropped the kayak in there a few times as well. Ain't much water around low tide. Also, if you head up toward the I95 bridge, be careful on a low tide... theres a sandbar out there a few hundred yards from the bridge. I'll copy that picture and mark it. 

That's actually a great drop spot. Easy access to miles and miles of waterways.  Some of the smaller creeks run out of water on a low, so take your time and explore them. I used to know which ran dry but 15 years has gone by.


----------



## zedex (Dec 18, 2020)

Here are the areas where sandbars pop up. The creek that runs right next to the bait shop goes dry.... never put a motorboat in there but have yaked it a few times


----------



## CCSAR22 (Dec 20, 2020)

zedex said:


> View attachment 1055986
> 
> Here are the areas where sandbars pop up. The creek that runs right next to the bait shop goes dry.... never put a motorboat in there but have yaked it a few times


Right there at the bait shop is where I caught my first red fish.


----------



## zedex (Dec 20, 2020)

CCSAR22 said:


> Right there at the bait shop is where I caught my first red fish.


I've caught some rays, a few flounder and a boatload of shrimp in that creek. But, everytime I went in there,  I went in with the tide and never stayed more than an hour or so.


----------

